# Hunt wheels



## Johnno260 (25 May 2020)

Does anyone on the forums have a set? If so thoughts on them please?

My Team Vision 35’s are getting a little tired they have a little more life in them but having a replacement ready is in the cards.

I was looking at the rim break 31 deep 24 wide wheels from Hunt.

I’m a little concerned about the wide, how do I know they will fit? And my preferred tyres are the P-Zero Velo, they have given me no grief to date. 

I’m running 105 7000 callipers and the Visions are 35 deep and 22 wide.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 May 2020)

I have no direct experience, but my impression is that were I looking for wheels I'd be paying something of a premium for the Hunt brand.


----------



## dodgy (25 May 2020)

Most boring wheels I have ever bought.

I'd buy another set.


----------



## StuAff (25 May 2020)

A lot of people have bought from Hunt. They have done very well indeed sales-wise. I have friends and acquaintances who've needed multiple replacement wheelsets from them (!), problems like broken spokes or cracked rims multiple times…and others, like me, for whom they have been no trouble whatsoever. Had the Mason x Hunt 4 Seasons Discs on my Litespeed since it was built up in October 2015. Freehub needed a service after it started making clunking noises on my IOW ride in May 2017. That has been it, otherwise faultless.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 May 2020)

ah ok cheers, I mean there is always issues, it’s how you deal with them if the customer service is good then I can forgive that to a degree.

Also I would be looking more at the entry level wheels not the crazy expensive ones.

The Visions are nice, but heavy, I mean I could just stick with what I know and find some of those.

The Hunts looked nice and it’s a local brand to me.


----------



## Globalti (25 May 2020)

Very pleased with my new alloy Hunt wheels and the delivery and service. I emailed to ask their advice and received a phone call from the father of one of the business partners asking my age, weight and kind of riding and recommending some wheels that were well below my budget.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Very pleased with my new alloy Hunt wheels and the delivery and service. I emailed to ask their advice and received a phone call from the father of one of the business partners asking my age, weight and kind of riding and recommending some wheels that were well below my budget.



If you don’t mind me asking which ones did you go for Globalti?

I was looking at the Race aero wide wheelset 31, 24, I’m still looking but these have been a consideration for a while, I still need to save a little before I make the plunge within the next few months. 

I have liked the look of them since I helped a cyclist who had crashed, he had some of the alloy ones and I liked the style, I’m not a fan of the wheels plastered in decals.


----------



## derrick (25 May 2020)

Over rated wheels. Noisy freehub. Hard to get spares for.


----------



## YellowV2 (25 May 2020)

Hunt wheels are a very successful branding of Chinese wheels which can be bought direct from China! They have very good marketing but they don’t make them. I would buy hand built from someone like Cycleclinic or Wheelsmith etc. I personally have three sets built by Malcom at Cycleclinic and thoroughly recommend him.


----------



## Globalti (25 May 2020)

I got the aero light disc wheels in alloy.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 May 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> Hunt wheels are a very successful branding of Chinese wheels which can be bought direct from China! They have very good marketing but they don’t make them. I would buy hand built from someone like Cycleclinic or Wheelsmith etc. I personally have three sets built by Malcom at Cycleclinic and thoroughly recommend him.



I like the look of the Borg31 on Cycleclinic and things like serviceable hubs are important to me as the Visions I have are cup and cone which I’m told aren’t really serviceable.

My main question on the Borg would be, are they fine with tubed tyres, I’m not a tubeless convert, I would want to use P-Zero folders or Clinchers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2020)

British company that doesn't make the product here..well fook me

Brilliant wheels as far as I'm concerned, excellent customer service, honest delivery statement.


----------



## YellowV2 (25 May 2020)

I’m sure the Borg31 are fine with tubes, give Malcom a call and check with him.


----------



## YellowV2 (25 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> British company that doesn't make the product here..well fook me
> 
> Brilliant wheels as far as I'm concerned, excellent customer service, honest delivery statement.


I’m sure they may be although from what I read plenty may disagree. What is for sure is they are a marketing masterpiece and overpriced IMO.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> I’m sure they may be although from what I read plenty may disagree. What is for sure is they are a marketing masterpiece and overpriced IMO.




£330 for trail wide etched wheels that are light is fine by me.

Yo get trouble with all brands afaik ..DT swiss I found to be pretty crap..mostly bearing issue


----------



## Ridgeway (25 May 2020)

I looked into Hunt and others and nearly bought a pair, then i stumbled upon Light Bicycle and plenty of good supporting data and happy users so went ahead and ordered. About half the price of the European marketed versions coming out of the same factory... (i benefited from a Christmas deal which made then even cheaper) and paid just over £500 for 56mm deep aero hoops with DT Swiss hubs, built to my spec, even with custom decals on them. Ridden about 3,000km on them so far and very happy with them (i suppose i would say that) after all how many of us criticise our own purchasing decisions ?

Great company to deal with, very supportive sales process and totally custom made to my spec (custom made = from a chosen menu). On the downside they are of course a long way away in case you need spares or support from them but from what i have read they have been many examples of great after sales support.

In the end you pay your money and take your chances to some degree. Me i was never going to part with £1,500 - £2,000 for deep section carbon hoops from a high end brand. It was either 2nd hand, lower spec or something else and this option was to me a great "something else"

Having said that i have since met several people that are very happy with and love their Hunts, local brand, great local support etc but i guess you have to pay something for that.


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

I have a pair of Hunt 4 season gravel discs IRC they cost £300, I am very happy with them, I have had nothing similar to compare them with, they look good, roll well and do the job, when they turned up, one wheel had the adapter to fit Q release skewer instead of 12 mm thru axle, email sent, required adapter sent by return postage, they came with spare spokes (2), a spoke key and adapters for fitting 6 hole discs to centre lock.

Happy after a couple of thousand miles


----------



## Globalti (25 May 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> I’m sure they may be although from what I read plenty may disagree. What is for sure is they are a marketing masterpiece and overpriced IMO.


Well I disagree, at £399 they seem like excellent value to me. Better than the standard wheels that came on the bike anyway. 

Most of our bikes are made in Taiwan or China, branded and sold at a profit. It's naive to think otherwise.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 May 2020)

tbh Merida is branded as designed in Germany, made in Taiwan, but like Globalti said many of the worlds frames come from Taiwan, Merida have a huge stake in Trek I think it’s a big brand anyway.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Does anyone on the forums have a set? If so thoughts on them please?
> 
> My Team Vision 35’s are getting a little tired they have a little more life in them but having a replacement ready is in the cards.
> 
> ...


Had a set of Hunt Gravel 4 Season disc wheels never lasted a year. Axles bearings wore out quickly , spokes went out of tension as well probably exacerbated things. Spend a bit more on hand built if you can ?


----------



## StuAff (25 May 2020)

Absolutely every wheel brand on the planet, like every other manufacturer in every industry, does not, not, manufacture everything in house. And most, again like in most industries, have exactly the same choice of parts from exactly the same selection of suppliers. Doing so is often seen as a positive thing to spin- Chris King or DT Swiss hubs, for example. Doesn't matter if it's CarbonSports (Lightweight), Reynolds, Zipp, AN Other Firm Having Wheels Made In A Taiwan Factory, or a Bloke In A Shed. If Bloke In A Shed makes a wheelset from the same parts as Factory In Taiwan, he may or may not build them better. One would hope better given the fact he'll be turning out rather fewer of them at a probably higher price or lower margin. Happy to buy it from him? Good for you. No need to be offensively dismissive of anyone who goes for a big brand instead.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 May 2020)

Correct make your own choices , OP asked for opinion on Hunt, my experience on my wheel set was that they were poor value.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 May 2020)

Yup I asked for opinions.

I’m interested in the cycle clinic wheels, I have asked if regular folders, clinchers are ok I’m not a tubeless fan at the moment.

I like the fact that hubs seem quite serviceable on them, I have no idea how noises those are, then again I had some hope hub on a hybrid before and I loved the noise those made.

I still like the look of the Hunts, I’m just exploring all avenues.

Also seeing what I can sell to get the cash faster I released I have my old 5800 group set I could flog.


----------



## Globalti (25 May 2020)

I once visited a massive TV factory in a town called Jaszbereny in Hungary. Can't remember the brands they made but it was something like Panasonic, Technics, Samsung and one other. I asked the factory manager which one was best and he replied that there's hardly any difference, they are all made with the same components, just styled differently. I challenged him to pick the best and he said he liked the Samsung stuff.


----------



## wajc (25 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Yup I asked for opinions.
> 
> I’m interested in the cycle clinic wheels, I have asked if regular folders, clinchers are ok I’m not a tubeless fan at the moment.
> 
> ...



I believe that the Borg 31 wheelset use the kinlin xr31t rim


https://www.cyclingweekly.com/reviews/wheels/borg-31-wheels

https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/products/kinlin-xr31t-rim

If you compare the descriptions they sound the same as the rims used buy Hunt on this wheelset and I've heard elsewhere that they use Kinlin rims.

https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...o-superdura-road-wheelset-1595g-31deep-24wide

Another option for you is DCR wheels who is based in East Sussex (he has a very good reputation) - and can't be far from you

https://dcrwheels.co.uk/custom-wheelsets/which-rim/

He built me a wheelset using the Kinlin xr31t rims 4 years ago - after 12,000km of riding they run as well and are as true as the day I received them (as far as I can tell anyway).

I can confirm that they can be run with tubes as well as this is what I do.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2020)

Spa build good wheels too.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2020)

I have had my Hunt Dynamo wheels for about 3 years. I have ridden 1000s of kms on them and thrashed them over some awful terrain. They are still as good as the day I bought them. You get great customer service from Hunt.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 May 2020)

wajc said:


> I believe that the Borg 31 wheelset use the kinlin xr31t rim
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/reviews/wheels/borg-31-wheels
> ...



oh man the DCR AForce set looks fantastic! but I think overkill for me!

I'm kinda torn at the moment, I love the Borg31 they're lighter than my Vision's and they're not covered in decals, but the DCR standard road wheel set comes in as a little more expensive but way lighter.

I have sometime to think, I think I'm gonna dig my old 105 5800 groupset out and sell it to try and help fund this too as all it will do is gather dust in the garage otherwise.


----------



## derrick (26 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I have had my Hunt Dynamo wheels for about 3 years. I have ridden 1000s of kms on them and thrashed them over some awful terrain. They are still as good as the day I bought them. You get great customer service from Hunt.


Yes they do keep saying sorry when they cannot supply the spare parts you need, because they dont have the bits you need.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Yes they do keep saying sorry when they cannot supply the spare parts you need, because they dont have the bits you need.


I have not had that problem. Are you talking about recently?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 May 2020)

As you're in the area, give Harry Rowland a call, perhaps?


----------



## Johnno260 (26 May 2020)

I'm correct in thinking the Hunts are sealed hubs? like the cup and cones in my current wheels.


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 May 2020)

I've got a pair of the 4 season gravel discs as they came with a bike I bought. They seem alright. Only had one problem when the free hub stopped engaging. Some new grease and it was fine again. Never had to true them though or even touch a spoke.


----------



## derrick (26 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I have not had that problem. Are you talking about recently?


About a year ago. Would not use them again. I will stick with something better.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 May 2020)

I had both DCR and Borg reply to me now, DCR literially almost a stones throw from my house! 

I must say I'm learning more to the Borg wheel, I know it's heavier, but it looks more aero, so I'm being a tad vain with going by looks.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 May 2020)

I'm also a saddo trying to judge what I want from a spreadsheet! haha






I'm still leaning more for the Borg31, the DCR standard weight I like but I know it sounds dumb I would prefer the look of an aero wheel.

The DCR Aforce look amazing, but for my bike total overkill but it would look nice! and probably roll a tad better! haha

The Hunt hubs I'm assuming they are closed hubs like my Visions are cup and cone so not really a serviceable part?


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2020)

derrick said:


> About a year ago. Would not use them again. I will stick with something better.


What are you using at the moment?


----------



## Domdom1980 (26 May 2020)

I've got Hunt alloy wheels and I find them excellent. Hear a lot of negative views on Hunts in general, but more than happy with mine for what I paid.

Having said that, Malcom @ cycle clinic was very helpful when I enquired about some of his wheels, and I've never seen anything bad said about them


----------



## Johnno260 (26 May 2020)

Domdom1980 said:


> I've got Hunt alloy wheels and I find them excellent. Hear a lot of negative views on Hunts in general, but more than happy with mine for what I paid.
> 
> Having said that, Malcom @ cycle clinic was very helpful when I enquired about some of his wheels, and I've never seen anything bad said about them



Yes he has replied to all of my probably utterly stupid questions, my Visions I got from a store they looked nice and I wanted something aero-ish it was a way easier choice, when you start actually looking around at what's on offer it can be a little scary and I want to make a good choice.

My main gripe with the Visions is the hub is not really serviceable, and the bearings are starting to sound a little rough, the wheels are strong which I will never fault them on, they have ridden through 3 winters and taken a complete pasting, they look and sound tired.

I mean really if I was being smart I should go for the standard DCR wheels, they're a little more expensive, but way lighter which if I'm honest about I'm a little worried with the current state of the roads, but also having lighter wheels regardless of the looks makes sense, but this won't be a winter used wheel.


----------



## faster (26 May 2020)

I'd be very surprised indeed if the hub on the Visions is not completely serviceable.


----------



## derrick (26 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> What are you using at the moment?


Mavics.


----------



## wajc (27 May 2020)

Which rims etc does DCR use on his std road wheelset?


----------



## Johnno260 (27 May 2020)

wajc said:


> Which rims etc does DCR use on his std road wheelset?



I think it's their own rim or something re-branded:

The DCR 23mm alloy rim and Sapim CX-Ray spoke upgrade is the obvious choice to reduce weight, improve ride quality and retain a high level of lateral stiffness. Unlike the Kinlin rim you now have a welded joint, extra tough spoke bed, lower weight and nice matt finish owing to a shot blasting and anodising treatment (anodised internally and externally), they have a rider weight limit of 120kg and a spoke bed that has been tested to 300kgf. The rim is slightly narrower and shallower than the Kinlin but is still remarkably stiff owing to its clever shape. They work very well with 23/25/28c tyres but wider tyres can be fitted as well. The sidewall is machined silver, so it remains a consistent finish throughout its life. The shape is a modern aero rounded profile. There is a bead locking system and 1.2mm hook for compatible with all road tubeless and tubeless ready road tyres. A deeper central channel ensures easier installation and removal of tyres.

That's from the website.


----------



## derrick (27 May 2020)

Have just messaged DCR, Lets see what he comes up with,


----------



## Johnno260 (27 May 2020)

With these wheels all being wide, how do I know if I will have clearance issues?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 May 2020)

faster said:


> I'd be very surprised indeed if the hub on the Visions is not completely serviceable.


Instructions on the web for 30s

http://necycler.blogspot.com/2016/08/how-to-change-rear-wheel-bearings-free.html


----------



## Johnno260 (27 May 2020)

With regards to rim width:
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/shimano105-r7000/BR-R7000.html






I should be ok with a 24mm rim then?


----------



## Johnno260 (27 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Have just messaged DCR, Lets see what he comes up with,



tbh the full spec of the components are in the website.

I’m waiving again now, the DCR standard wheel is quite light.
I keep looking at the AL33 wheel, my heart says yes but my head can’t justify it, even with the you can use it on other bikes.


----------



## derrick (27 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> tbh the full spec of the components are in the website.
> 
> I’m waiving again now, the DCR standard wheel is quite light.
> I keep looking at the AL33 wheel, my heart says yes but my head can’t justify it, even with the you can use it on other bikes.


Yes the AL33 looks nice. Would like to here from someone who has used them.


----------



## albal (28 May 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> I've got a pair of the 4 season gravel discs as they came with a bike I bought. They seem alright. Only had one problem when the free hub stopped engaging. Some new grease and it was fine again. Never had to true them though or even touch a spoke.


Similar story here, stopped engaging freehub. Not what you want on tour. Customer service was excellent. A replacement posted in days. Approximately 10000 miles on it.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

The other thing with Hunts and it's something I saw mentioned a lot is the hub noise, is it really like a swarm of demented bee's?

It doesn't bother myself much, but I have many horse riders on my routes.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> The other thing with Hunts and it's something I saw mentioned a lot is the hub noise, is it really like a swarm of demented bee's?
> 
> It doesn't bother myself much, but I have many horse riders on my routes.



Just keep pedalling when passing them ?


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Just keep pedalling when passing them ?



I do that anyway, but there is the odd occasion on a bend if you're freewheeling and come across them as well, it's not often and a small consideration.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 May 2020)

It's an interesting observation. It used to be the case that cyclists prided themselves on how silently their bikes ran. Now in the era of composite frames and buzz-saw freewheels they don't half make a racket.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Yes the AL33 looks nice. Would like to here from someone who has used them.



Quite wide though.


----------



## matticus (28 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> With these wheels all being wide, how do I know if I will have clearance issues?


Well of course you need to look at your own frame! But in general, I find clearance is more affected by the _height _of tyres; so rim width rarely makes things any worse. caveat emptor though!


----------



## matticus (28 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> The other thing with Hunts and it's something I saw mentioned a lot is the hub noise, is it really like a swarm of demented bee's?
> 
> It doesn't bother myself much, but I have many horse riders on my routes.


I am NOT a fan of loud free-hubs, but I think in the case of horses, the more advance notice they get the better, so it may not be a problem overall?
It's not an issue I've noticed in years of groups-passing-horses. But they are complicated creatures!


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

matticus said:


> I am NOT a fan of loud free-hubs, but I think in the case of horses, the more advance notice they get the better, so it may not be a problem overall?
> It's not an issue I've noticed in years of groups-passing-horses. But they are complicated creatures!



True some are just more skittish than others, I just air on the side of caution with them, they're bigger than me!

And I seen a horse rider get thrown off and it didn't look enjoyable.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 May 2020)

matticus said:


> I am NOT a fan of loud free-hubs, but I think in the case of horses, the more advance notice they get the better, so it may not be a problem overall?
> It's not an issue I've noticed in years of groups-passing-horses. But they are complicated creatures!


I`m a big fan of noisy freehubs, along with a bell. Great for alerting walkers.


----------



## the_mikey (28 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> With these wheels all being wide, how do I know if I will have clearance issues?




Indeed, none of their wheels will fit my Giant TCR for example, the frame just doesn't have the clearance for these wider wheels and the required wider tyres. But also, it's really difficult to get a wheels with a 15mm internal rim width or less these days.


----------



## bitsandbobs (28 May 2020)

albal said:


> Similar story here, stopped engaging freehub. Not what you want on tour. Customer service was excellent. A replacement posted in days. Approximately 10000 miles on it.



I got stuck quite a way from home: it was a long walk to the nearest train station!


----------



## derrick (28 May 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> I`m a big fan of noisy freehubs, along with a bell. Great for alerting walkers.


Don't get many people walking in the road around our way.


----------



## derrick (28 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> tbh the full spec of the components are in the website.
> 
> I’m waiving again now, the DCR standard wheel is quite light.
> I keep looking at the AL33 wheel, my heart says yes but my head can’t justify it, even with the you can use it on other bikes.


Had no reply.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Had no reply.


I know DCR are busy, he replied to my questions but said they're struggling with demand at the moment.

On the websites of you look at DCR components the full rim is specified on there. 

I have been looking at Scribe wheels as well.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

https://scribecycling.co.uk/collections/alloy-rim-brake/products/pace-1-495g

I think they do the same as Hunt import with branded rims?


----------



## Johnno260 (28 May 2020)

wajc said:


> Another option for you is DCR wheels who is based in East Sussex (he has a very good reputation) - and can't be far from you
> 
> https://dcrwheels.co.uk/custom-wheelsets/which-rim/
> 
> ...



with the DCR hub?


----------



## derrick (29 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> with the DCR hub?


Not the best website, Needs a wheel building section on it, unless i have missed that.


----------



## wajc (29 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> with the DCR hub?



Yes


----------



## Johnno260 (29 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Not the best website, Needs a wheel building section on it, unless i have missed that.



I have had issues navigating it as well, the DCR 23 is a Taiwan rim but its using a different grade of aluminium.


----------



## Johnno260 (29 May 2020)

wajc said:


> Yes


Legend!! thanks for that. 

I missed your rim on the website before but he has some prices listed.

I really wanted something around the 31mm deep mark, so I will get this exact rim in an all black build, with the Sapim spokes and DCR hub.

Thanks again, I need to sell some stuff now! haha


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Don't get many people walking in the road around our way.



Neither do we, but shared paths can be an issue and I use quite a lot of those on my commute. So more noise the better, however do find a loud cough clears the path quickly like a parting of the Red Sea


----------



## Johnno260 (29 May 2020)

I have emailed DCR now and said I will order these at the end of June, I will order them quicker if I feel I wont need my fuel allowance this month as working from home will continue.

I know the Kinlin rim is what Hunt and Scribe use, but this will have the Sapim spokes and DCR hub, I'm also supporting a local business which is good.

Thanks for the feedback everyone, and thanks for pointing me in the direction of the wheel builders.


----------



## derrick (29 May 2020)

Still waiting to hear from them. Think i could be looking some where else.


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> I have emailed DCR now and said I will order these at the end of June, I will order them quicker if I feel I wont need my fuel allowance this month as working from home will continue.
> 
> I know the Kinlin rim is what Hunt and Scribe use, but this will have the Sapim spokes and DCR hub, I'm also supporting a local business which is good.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone, and thanks for pointing me in the direction of the wheel builders.



Hunt use kinlin rims, novatec hubs and pillar spokes I think.


----------



## Domdom1980 (29 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> The other thing with Hunts and it's something I saw mentioned a lot is the hub noise, is it really like a swarm of demented bee's?
> 
> It doesn't bother myself much, but I have many horse riders on my routes.



They are bloody noisy, but sometimes that works in my favour - as some else pointed out, if coming up behind horses/walking people freewheeling gives the riders/walkers some advance warning of an overweight lycra warrior incoming!


----------



## Johnno260 (30 May 2020)

I measured the Vision rim, it’s more like 22.95mm.
I know the caliper is fine, I have space around the frame.
Worst case I shouldn’t have issues with 2mm?

I have been told a 25c tyres shape will change on a wider rim, but it should be more rounded than mushroomed if I’m correct.


----------



## matticus (30 May 2020)

n.b. pretty sure it's the inner width that matters.


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Still waiting to hear from them. Think i could be looking some where else.



you have a reply from them yet?


----------



## derrick (3 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> you have a reply from them yet?


Yes we are discusing a few things.👍


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Yes we are discusing a few things.👍



nice! If you order some, make sure you post some pics.


----------



## derrick (4 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> nice! If you order some, make sure you post some pics.


Well the way he is going there will be no wheels. He has not replied to my second email, and there is no one answering the phone. How do people operate a business like this?
Look like another set of Mavics.


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Well the way he is going there will be no wheels. He has not replied to my second email, and there is no one answering the phone. How do people operate a business like this?
> Look like another set of Mavics.



Don't use the phone it's off the hook a lot due to how busy they're, try the emails again, honestly he is busy.


----------



## derrick (5 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> nice! If you order some, make sure you post some pics.


Ordered them today. Spoke to David today. Should get them in a couple of weeks. Aforce rims.👍


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Ordered them today. Spoke to David today. Should get them in a couple of weeks. Aforce rims.👍
> View attachment 527668



nice!!!! I really liked the look of those but total overkill on my bike and I was concerned with the width.


----------



## derrick (5 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> nice!!!! I really liked the look of those but total overkill on my bike and I was concerned with the width.


Same size as my deep carbon rims, so no problem with width, Although would have been better if they fitted both bikes, but hey ho.


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Jun 2020)

Cool I have to wait until end of June for mine, but that’s only due to needing to wait for pay day.

When I get round to an upgrade on my bike I will look at getting the Aforce rims potentially, I can’t stop looking at Bianchi’s at the moment, there is a future Aria with my name on it somewhere haha


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Jun 2020)

Bank blocked my payment so I need to sort that out, no idea why they blocked it, it's a local company to me and it's not like company is a ref flag vs my purchase history.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Jun 2020)

More than pleased with these. 
Wheels are smooth really much better than my Team Visions, still liking the Pirelli’s though.

Topped off with a new Fizik saddle I found on EBay.

I won’t upgrade this bike further.

Only thing I will save for now is a future Scultura frame, or complete bike.


----------



## derrick (26 Jun 2020)

Wheels arrived. 30 miles on them and all good. They fit both bikes so a bonus. And i like the really quiet freewheel. Doing a big ride Sunday. That will be a real test for them. Running tubeless tyres. They do feel nice.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Wheels arrived. 30 miles on them and all good. They fit both bikes so a bonus. And i like the really quiet freewheel. Doing a big ride Sunday. That will be a real test for them. Running tubeless tyres. They do feel nice.
> View attachment 532591
> 
> 
> ...



Those look awesome! I hope they ride as well as they look, nice bike as well!


----------

